# big turbo 225Q?????



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

i just wanted to know if anybody has been able to fit a bigger turbo on to the 225 tt motor... i know that there is very little room with the haldex right there and all... but i was just curious....
and i did try to search but i dont think i was typing in the right search criteria... always came up with some other topics... so i thought i might as well just ask here... its just a shame you dont get much room back there because this motor would hold up the abuse/power alot better... especially with the all wheel drive reliablity that i keep hearing about...
any response would be greatly appreciated... thanks guys.... boost


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (Boost112)*

bump for info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (golfzex)*

del rio has one and so does apr.
if you go to arnold @ pagparts.com he can get you everything minus the downpipe and you can just get one fabbed up. Plus he is a great guy to work with.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (cincyTT)*

alright so apperantly you can go big turbo.... then let me ask another question... with the 225Q...how big of a turbo could you get back there... would a gt 2871r be too big or could you make it fit.... cuz i would love to put a t3/t4 50 trim in there or a 2871r... that would be fun....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (Boost112)*

both will fit fine pending on manifold. The only manifold i have seen problems with is the treadstone one because how far back it sits but atp,pagparts, boostfactory, full race all fit great.
its the same as your golf, just the downpipe needs to be changed to clear the haldex system.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (cincyTT)*

would it be possible for some one to post an image of how crowded it is back there... it would be interesting to see... its not every day that i can really get a good look at the under side of the car... it just must a fricken thrill for big turbo 1.8t with all wheel drive.... wheelspin is a biotch!!!!!

thanks for all the replys...


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Pictures*

Not sure if I have exactly what you are looking for but check my Fotki album below for many pictures of my Del Rio Stg 3 install. Space is tight but it's doable.
http://public.fotki.com/tneutg..._misc/
Trent


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Pictures (TT_Nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Nuge* »_Not sure if I have exactly what you are looking for but check my Fotki album below for many pictures of my Del Rio Stg 3 install. Space is tight but it's doable.
http://public.fotki.com/tneutg..._misc/
Trent

wow thanks... that gives me a great picture of how much space is back there... so i am assuming that the best way for the turbo install is to take the head off just to get the turbo on... or am i assuming too much?
also what size turbo is that it looks like a 50-60 trim of some sort... and what is the website so i can take a better idea of the kit... and has anyone done custom setups... is it the same as for the mk4 golf, with the availability of programing and and such... the hardware is universal but is there software that is a spefic big turbo program for the 225Q?
thanks again guys...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Pictures (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_
wow thanks... that gives me a great picture of how much space is back there... so i am assuming that the best way for the turbo install is to take the head off just to get the turbo on... or am i assuming too much?
also what size turbo is that it looks like a 50-60 trim of some sort... and what is the website so i can take a better idea of the kit... and has anyone done custom setups... is it the same as for the mk4 golf, with the availability of programing and and such... the hardware is universal but is there software that is a spefic big turbo program for the 225Q?
thanks again guys...

I know Revo has a BT software............most guys use a gt28 with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but u can use any BT you want.
Not sure about other software.


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pictures (Boost112)*

I got the kit from Jeff Moss at the Torque Factory. As far as I know he is the only US Authorized distributor for Del Rio. Your best bet would be to try and shoot him an email or give him a call for specifics. His web site is.
http://www.torque-factory.com/
The Del Rio web site is as follows and now has an English version.

http://www.delriopower.com
There are a few different ways to install. Jeff is a believer in the removing the head method but there are others that would disagree. I was nervous doing that at first but it felt good to have the head off the car and install the exhaust mani/turbo to the head while on the bench. That way you are sure all your fasteners are tight and they can even be safety wired if you choose. It's a bit of extra work but I didn't mind, I also did a timing belt job at the same time. And it helped me get to know my engine a bit better. The lift definitely helped, and the money I saved doing the install myself helped pay for it and a few other garage tools.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (TT_Nuge)*

you dont need to remove the head to install a manifold or turbo on your car. Many have fit them (not together i believe) up top or as an assembly (turbo attached to manifold) from below with the axle dropped.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (TT_Nuge)*

how big of gains to do get from the del rio kit on the 225?


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pictures (euroluv69)*

Base HP is 385HP on Cali pump gas (91 octane I think). There's lots more potential there, especially with new rods.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (euroluv69)*

it uses a gt28rs might be able to get a 2871r. See m this 1! he has one and i belove has a dyno somewhere.
a 28rs should get you close if not 300awhp with some mods.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (cincyTT)*

TTNuge,what did your car dyno with that kit?


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pictures (VWAUDITEK)*

No dyno on mine unfortunately. I'm pretty sure Nathan is the only one who's dyno'd the base Stg 3 kit so far.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (TT_Nuge)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2541253


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (cincyTT)*

That looks nice......looks like a GT2871R dyno.........this is a FWD dyno right?If this is AWHP,then wow....
I will have a dyno soon to compare since I have finally recieved a actual true stage 3 file for my car,and am hoping for good things..I will GUARANTEE more than the previous 321whp,280-ish tq.,





















,
I sure am glad the TT forum here has finally come to life a little.........this place was very slow for a long time! 


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 7:44 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (VWAUDITEK)*

i should mention that the above dyno is on race gas. Still believe its a 28rs with their special gaic programing.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Pictures (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_you dont need to remove the head to install a manifold or turbo on your car. Many have fit them (not together i believe) up top or as an assembly (turbo attached to manifold) from below with the axle dropped.

axles plus subframe.drop the head?for an exhaust manifold install?are you crazy?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Pictures (Maverick1.8t)*

ive feed a manifold and gt28r both from the top. Not that hard but it takes a few tries... damn wastegate. So, hell no would i do somthing that cause more work for me, but you should know that.


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

you can get a big turbo that bolts in to the stock position..... u would have to do other mods and tune it to get the power u want but its another way of doing it.... here is the link to the site
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

do it right, do a full complete kit.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_do it right, do a full complete kit. 

x infinity


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

doing it right would be doing it custom... not some mexican made **** for your german car


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_doing it right would be doing it custom... not some mexican made **** for your german car


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

Not like you'd have a clue but go ahead and put something custom together and report back when that Mexican **** kicks your sorry behind. 
Better check where your "German" car was made too while you're at it.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_doing it right would be doing it custom... not some mexican made **** for your german car

funny because many many golfs,gti's,beetles,and jettas are manufactured in mexico.but on a different note, the kit isnt mexican they use american parts (not saying all of them), its a mexican company that put in the r&d to get everything working together.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

auditt225q, o.k. racist! it's already been said, but do some homework before sputtering out b.s. Go look up who makes the turbo, who does the software and then go piece together something better. i know you've been here for a whopping 4 posts, but damn dude think outside your box.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (TT_Nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Nuge* »_
Better check where your "German" car was made too while you're at it.


mine was made in hungary, what about yours?


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

i know my car isn't actually made in germany but i do have another car that is and it would hand any tt with a turbo upgrade a new one...... and another thing im only 19 years old.... my benz is worth more than what u make in a year and i am very capable of doing something custom...... so have fun with a pre made kit while ill do it my way


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_i do have another car that is and it would hand any tt with a turbo upgrade a new one...... and another thing im only 19 years old.... my benz is worth more than what u make in a year

so your (daddy's) benz is faster than a big turbo tt? what about goTTzilla? what about MTM's Dual engine 840bhp tt? i dont see your (daddy's) benz on any supercar challenges or on the top gear top 5 lap times list.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_i know my car isn't actually made in germany but i do have another car that is and it would hand any tt with a turbo upgrade a new one...... *and another thing im only 19 years old*.... my benz is worth more than what u make in a year and i am very capable of doing something custom...... so have fun with a pre made kit while ill do it my way

believe me we could tell from the ignorance in your tone!
not sure if you were a member in another forum before this, but this one isn't the same.we are tolerant and for the most part believe in helping fellow brethren out.happy modding to you anyway.we look forward to seeing some of your custom work in the future.


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: azz whipe*

so.... i should bless my car and every part that goes into the car with a swastica salut ? 
keeping the TT "pure"...
not sure if a mexican went inside should i burn the inside just to be on the safe side ?? let me know pure 100% white man
do you hold all your knowledge in the big turbo Mercedes ? i hope the MB is all white


_Modified by FrozenSun at 5:32 AM 1-14-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: azz whipe (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_so.... i should bless my car and every part that goes into the car with a swastica salut ? 
keeping the TT "pure"...
not sure if a mexican went inside should i burn the inside just to be on the safe side ?? let me know pure 100% white man
do you hold all your knowledge in the big turbo Mercedes ? i hope the MB is all white

_Modified by FrozenSun at 5:32 AM 1-14-2007_

wow, thats all i can say is... wow. 
I think this KID, yes kid, needs an a$$ kickin to knock some sense into him. You can go with whatever company/products that you want but for people like me and others on this forum rather buy something that is proven and has shown to be reliable.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_i know my car isn't actually made in germany but i do have another car that is and it would hand any tt with a turbo upgrade a new one...... and another thing im only 19 years old.... my benz is worth more than what u make in a year and i am very capable of doing something custom...... so have fun with a pre made kit while ill do it my way

Sounds like you have it all figured out...and you have deep pockets...good luck.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i understand people would like something that has been proven to work but i was just putting my opinion in... no need to call me a racist and say u wanna kick my ass.... i think that is a little uncalled for.... by the way the mb is all mine and i didnt need help from mom or pops to get it... so im sorry if i offended any of u by making that comment i should have just shut my mouth..... im pretty sure that kit is really good i just feel i would rather do it different no need for evertyone to get all butthurt... and actually my dads car has been on top gears top 5 lap times


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

dude
you are dumber than i originally imagined
congrats


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FrozenSun)*

if you have the $$$ then just get the apr kit. Great fit and the best sw available. 
Also just change your tone and how you talk to people here and everyone will be more than happy to answer any and all ?'s you have.


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

ok im sorry for being rude and sorry if i offended anyone.... im just here to talk to people that have the same car as me... i dont mean to make enemies over a stupid turbo kit... hopefully u all see this as a pretty dumb thing to get mad about


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

we all appreciate you being cool. that old crap my dad used to say of getting further in life by using sugar instead of vinegar did sound stupid......but is true.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_... and actually my dads car has been on top gears top 5 lap times 

What is this suppose to mean?


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

I think he is talking about the tv show top gear. They run all different kinds of cars on the same track and rate there track times. This kid needs to sell the TT and get a Honda.


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

my dad owns an enzo ferarri and i wouldnt talk that much **** on honda.... i know a guy with a supercharged s2000 that puts out over 700 horsepower


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_my dad owns an enzo ferarri and i wouldnt talk that much **** on honda.... i know a guy with a supercharged s2000 that puts out over 700 horsepower

wow, can we all be your friends???
you and honda can SMB


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_my dad owns an enzo ferarri and i wouldnt talk that much **** on honda.... i know a guy with a supercharged s2000 that puts out over 700 horsepower

you know, i did mine you before but now you are just a tard. I dont anyone here will give 2 ****s about you. You just seem like a big douche that thinks he is better than anyone else. If you have the money like you keep acting like you do, then do us all a favor, sell your tt to someone that isnt a douche and buy something that is already fast. THen just give it to some fab shop to do whatever to it you little douche mind can come up with. OK douche. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o wait did i say douche.


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*






















What an interesting post this has turned out to be. Funny how when I posted my separate topic for the TT 180 BT upgrade, I was hoping I would get some honest feedback from fellow TT enthusiasts and I wouldn't be confused with some Douche







My intentions are true and I'm getting some good feedback.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gloominati3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gloominati3* »_





















What an interesting post this has turned out to be. Funny how when I posted my separate topic for the TT 180 BT upgrade, I was hoping I would get some honest feedback from fellow TT enthusiasts and I wouldn't be confused with some Douche







My intentions are true and I'm getting some good feedback. 


arent you happy you got a 180 now?


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Absolutly!!!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
o wait did i say douche.









yes u did...........and i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I dont' know why you guys are giving him
such a hard time, his father IS an enzo owner,
that's a very VERY small group of ferari owners,
who probably own several of those sexy beasts
at least he revealed WHAT that super hot car that 
his dad owns is... and if it's true, well.... I'll agree
that his fathers enzo is super fast
.... but it really doesn't matter here.
I think we all know some people
that really have excessive amounts of money
and have some expensive toys......
but why would you brag about that?








maybe it worked well in highschool and made him popular
with people who cared/valued stuff like that.
.... lets move on. 
nothing to see here


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (texboy99)*

Here







Here


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (gloominati3)*

maybe i was wrong about this being the type of forum that tolerates people.


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

post up some pics of the car...I guess you could just google to get some pics of it..lol


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

im done with this post... u guys are obviously too immature to except an apology.... im not here to brag about my cars or my dads but u all just need to grow up and stop getting worked up over an internet forum... and all i have to say is take any of your tt's and put it up against an S2000 on a track and i bet the honda will win.... so dont be such haters


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_im done with this post... u guys are obviously too immature to except an apology.... im not here to brag about my cars or my dads but u all just need to grow up and stop getting worked up over an internet forum... and all i have to say is take any of your tt's and put it up against an S2000 on a track and i bet the honda will win.... so dont be such haters

then get a S2000 and be a tard in the honda forums http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

if your not here to brag about your dads car then stop bringing it up. Last time i checked not one person asked what your dad drove. We are all very aware of the other car you dad has because its in you screen name and sig. Do us all a favor trade your dads tt in and get an S2000.


----------



## lenko62 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_im done with this post... u guys are obviously too immature to except an apology.... im not here to brag about my cars or my dads but u all just need to grow up and stop getting worked up over an internet forum... and all i have to say is take any of your tt's and put it up against an S2000 on a track and i bet the honda will win.... so dont be such haters

spoken like a true honda owner....go buy one! you dont deserve a TT
hey my dad has a mini van...bet it could run over your dads enzo....


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (lenko62)*

my dads suburban could do the same! the enzo has to be one of the ugliest cars for that amount of money, i dont care how rare it is, someone is just compensating for something, if i had that kind of money, i wouldnt spend that much money on cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

the tt is all about style no performance.... keep thinking u own a sports car


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

IB4TL!


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_the tt is all about style no performance.... keep thinking u own a sports car

style doesn't mean you have class...
do us a favor buy a Hunda


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_
style doesn't mean you have class...
do us a favor buy a Hunda

no, no you misspelled that. Its..HYUNDAI!! 
but hey douche, you counldnt even go 2 post in a row without being a dick. My suggestions are, go join audizine or audiworld (not audi forums because they will be worse than those here to you). Or you can go and get a new screen name and change you attitude to everyone. Because as far as i see it, this screen name is dead to the rest of us here.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

you are right, it is mostly about style. i also think some of these guys should drop it since you did appologize. on a side note, i'll run that mercedes you have! we can do from a stop or from a roll............i bet you have WAY more respect for the car you bought. i'm 3 for 3 against a CL55 and 2 SL55 so lets go! and i've yet to run 100 octane mode in this thing.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

...............at a track of course. but we're in socal, that is an easy option. and i'm serious, i'm not sh!!te talking.


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

were those mb's stock


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

didn't ask, but i don't care! either way it'll be fun


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

this thread is getting interesting again.
a friendly GTG sounds cool.... and for an added 
bonus we'll get to see some good TT content.
you get to go head to head against the
curiously fast MB..... so says the owner.
.... and I thought this thread was dead.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (texboy99)*

yeah, last time i called out APR to a dyno shootout (which they said they needed........2 weeks) and then disappeared after accepting.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_yeah, last time i called out APR to a dyno shootout (which they said they needed........2 weeks) and then disappeared after accepting. 

Now THAT would fun to see.


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*

note to self next time i'm in Cali. beat you and your dads ass.... oh yeah **** your Enzo I have a piece of **** chevy that will walk it.


_Modified by VR6T 20 PSI at 2:53 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_yeah, last time i called out APR to a dyno shootout (which they said they needed........2 weeks) and then disappeared after accepting. 

I remember that. Look promissing







If your suprised they back out... well you should know better, if there is a chance of them losing they wont enter.


----------



## AudiTT225Q (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

why r u trying to get all hard on the internet forums? You don't even know me


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTT225Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTT225Q* »_why r u trying to get all hard on the internet forums? You don't even know me

do sweat those guys. People venture from other forums to be *****. 
But I feel you got off on the wrong foot with many in the forums, so post some pics of the cars in the stable and with specs (in a new thread) and everyone will forget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
But I feel you got off on the wrong foot with many in the forums, so post some pics of the cars in the stable and with specs (in a new thread) and everyone will forget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no we wont..........douche for life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

if there's one thing that i can't stand it's when people are like "yo i got this crazy fast car that'll **** on you" - "nah bro, well **** you, my boys, aunt's step son's, girlfriends, son in law has a B2 stealth bomber that'll straight up **** on you and whatever you got".....
Note to all of you.......stop being bench racers, go let all of your pent up racing rage out on a mean Hotwheels track.
....i'm done


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
no we wont..........douche for life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hes 18. ill give him the benifit of doubt since hes new and still hasnt found a way to fit in. So i say he's on probation, he could be cool for all we know, but if the douche comes out again then he's effed.
so be cool man no more


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

this thread has gone to hell.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

sooooo......how bout the big turbos on a 225q??


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_sooooo......how bout the big turbos on a 225q??









APR Stage 3+ = GT2871R
383 HP non VVT cars
396 hp VVT cars
(93 octane)
They won't offer race programing until after you've upgraded the connecting rods.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
APR Stage 3+ = GT2871R
383 HP non VVT cars
396 hp VVT cars
(93 octane)
They won't offer race programing until after you've upgraded the connecting rods.


or if you want to save $2k you can get atp or pag parts stuff and get a dp made.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
or if you want to save $2k you can get atp or pag parts stuff and get a dp made.

u said it before i could http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

i know, just driven home a point.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
or if you want to save $2k you can get atp or pag parts stuff and get a dp made.

dp + customer support + a very well trusted brand + peace of mind + software SPECIFICALLY for that setup = well worth every penny of that $2k IMO.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

i talked to Revo yesterday, The guy told me they are planning to have BT software for the 225 out this summer.
$150 BT software upgrade
$600 42dd DP
$1950 ATP GT2871R Eliminator Kit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
or if you want to save $2k you can get atp or pag parts stuff and get a dp made.

Don't forget it includes a FMIC and plumbing, Supplemental Fuel pump with custom fittings, spark plugs, a New MAP sensor ($),3" MAF housing, All new Intake plumbing with heat sheilding, injectors, fuel pressure regulator, Braided stainless oil feed/return and coolant lines, gaskets and every last bit of hardware necessary, a 3" Cast Downpipe...and worldclass tuning.
I think your $2K 'savings' would really dwindle if you accounted for all the 'incidentals' that you are not considering...This is a very very comprehensive package.
My post was not intended to spark an 'APR is overpriced' debate...Very early on in this thread the question of wether or not a GT2871R would fit on a 225 was asked.
It will be interesting to see the Revo BT software become available...more options is always better for the enthusiast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
Don't forget it includes a FMIC and plumbing, Supplemental Fuel pump with custom fittings, spark plugs, a New MAP sensor ($),3" MAF housing, All new Intake plumbing with heat sheilding, injectors, fuel pressure regulator, Braided stainless oil feed/return and coolant lines, gaskets and every last bit of hardware necessary, a 3" Cast Downpipe...and worldclass tuning.
I think your $2K 'savings' would really dwindle if you accounted for all the 'incidentals' that you are not considering...This is a very very comprehensive package.
My post was not intended to spark an 'APR is overpriced' debate...Very early on in this thread the question of wether or not a GT2871R would fit on a 225 was asked.
It will be interesting to see the Revo BT software become available...more options is always better for the enthusiast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


They do not give their $1100 intercooler, plugs are $10, I was including all related hardware (intake, gaskets, etc.). 
the REAL parts list given by apr.
APR Investment Cast Inconel Exhaust Manifold 
Honeywell/Garrett Ballistic Series Ball-Bearing Turbocharger 
Larger APR designed Mass Airflow Sensor Housing 
APR Custom Cast Silicone Intake Hoses 
APR High Flow Fuel Injectors and Fuel Pump 
All Associate Plumbing and Hardware 
Lifetime Warranty on the Manifold 
Unsurpassed Power and Reliability 
and for $7k shipped seems a little high. I bet formulaned spent far less on his set up and gets great numbers.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_

They do not give their $1100 intercooler, plugs are $10, I was including all related hardware (intake, gaskets, etc.). 
the REAL parts list given by apr.
APR Investment Cast Inconel Exhaust Manifold 
Honeywell/Garrett Ballistic Series Ball-Bearing Turbocharger 
Larger APR designed Mass Airflow Sensor Housing 
APR Custom Cast Silicone Intake Hoses 
APR High Flow Fuel Injectors and Fuel Pump 
All Associate Plumbing and Hardware 
Lifetime Warranty on the Manifold 
Unsurpassed Power and Reliability 
and for $7k shipped seems a little high. I bet formulaned spent far less on his set up and gets great numbers.

You are reading the regular Stg3 parts list.








The 225 version does include their intercooler pipes and hoses
Those NGK Plugs are not 10 bucks
and I bet you will see some serious Hp #s coming from APR tuned TT's in the near future.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_

They do not give their $1100 intercooler, plugs are $10, I was including all related hardware (intake, gaskets, etc.). 
the REAL parts list given by apr.
APR Investment Cast Inconel Exhaust Manifold 
Honeywell/Garrett Ballistic Series Ball-Bearing Turbocharger 
Larger APR designed Mass Airflow Sensor Housing 
APR Custom Cast Silicone Intake Hoses 
APR High Flow Fuel Injectors and Fuel Pump 
All Associate Plumbing and Hardware 
Lifetime Warranty on the Manifold 
Unsurpassed Power and Reliability 
and for $7k shipped seems a little high. I bet formulaned spent far less on his set up and gets great numbers.

Just so you know: 
1. Mine came with an Intercooler. It is included...I am looking at it right now.
2. There are several hundred dollars of silicone connectors in this kit. Many of which can't be had elsewhere at any price.
3. There are countless custom made fittings and wiring extensions included. Not to mention laser cut CNC bent Stainless steel brackets and intercooler plumbing...and an exhaust manifold that is a work of art...
4. NGK plugs specific to this kit are $15 EACH
5. A MAP sensor for these cars is several hundred dollars...that's included too along with a wiring extension using OEM plugs.
6. You didn't read the fine print above the REAL product description on APR's Site...
"This page focuses on the items that are included with the Stage III for the 225 TT.* Because this kit is so extensive, it would be impossible to highlight all of the items that are included with it. This page highlights some of the major components of the kit*"
7. You do not really know what comes with this kit...and yet you have passed judgement on it's value.
8. I paid significantly less than $7000 shipped.
9. Ultimately it is your money, and your time...spend each as you see fit. I will do the same.
10. I would venture to guess that if Formulanerd adds up _all_ his reciepts it is more than any of us would assume. but since I am not familar with his set up..I wouldn't know what to guess.
11. I am not saying that it is impossible to piece together a terrific BT set up on your own. I think a lot of people have with great sucess, and I admire them for it.
In all serisousness I hope that you get your car together on a shoestring budget...I really do. I like fast cars, and more specifically fast Audis and VWs...I am all for saving a buck as well. That is why I will install this Stage 3 myself...just like I installed my last one.



_Modified by peruski at 8:26 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*

peruski, you should have spoken to apr about possible tuning using a gt3071r instead of the standard 2871r.from what has been spoken on these forums they have something in the works for a gt3076r setup







.i hope its true and i hope it gets released sometime in the near future.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

To be honest apr make a outstanding kit. It is just out of reach for the average tuner. But they do indeed make an all inclusive kit that you can just bolt on and go. I am just saying that there are other alternatives and if you know what to get can make great gains.
I have search apr's website and other dealers that retail the kit. I still have not seen where anyone that lists the intercooler to come with the kit. If someone can point out where would be nice.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_peruski, you should have spoken to apr about possible tuning using a gt3071r instead of the standard 2871r.from what has been spoken on these forums they have something in the works for a gt3076r setup







.i hope its true and i hope it gets released sometime in the near future.

I wasn't aware of the gt3076r option...however, I think I'll take it one step at a time...
Ideally my plans for tuning (longish term) would look like the following:
I will install the 'standard' Stage 3+ kit from APR (they rate it at 383hp for my engine)...
I will definitely need a better clutch and flywheel combo...
A brake upgrade will most likely be well overdue at this point...
VF Engineering motor mounts...
HPP controller and suspension would be next...
Then connecting rods, timing belt, waterpump t-stat etc...which will pave the way for race gas programming (400+hp)...
I would at this point elect to go with the APR intake manifold and larger Throttle body...(this has been proven to give a 20-30 hp boost on similarily modified Stage 3 cars) (Stupid+ hp)
At that point the car should be fairly silly in terms of power...and I think I would be 'done'...or 'divorced'.....j/k.
However, there would still be a lot of options left open at that point if I chose to continue...
Solid lifter head
Cams
Quaife
and the aforementioned gt3076r...if/when available.
the list goes on and on...
Please do not mistake the sincerity in my other posts, I truly and honestly agree that there is more than one way to skin a cat in terms of tuning. I said it before and I will say it again, I admire that do-it-yourselfer who has the knowledge, determination and inclination to put together a BT set up. That is awesome.
However, it is not the path for me.
I am the type of person who has precious little time for things outside of work and family obligations. I wanted a BT solution that isn't going to comprise these things. In my opinion APR is the best solution for my needs...is it the cheapest?...most power to be wrung out of a 225?...no. But based on my past expirience with APR I think it the most logical choice for me.
How's the saying go?
There is fast, cheap, and easy....you may choose two, but you can not have all three...LOL.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I have search apr's website and other dealers that retail the kit. I still have not seen where anyone that lists the intercooler to come with the kit. If someone can point out where would be nice.

http://goapr.com/Audi/products/about_tts3.html
9th item from the top of the list...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
I am the type of person who has precious little time for things outside of work and family obligations. I wanted a BT solution that isn't going to comprise these things. In my opinion APR is the best solution for my needs...is it the cheapest?...most power to be wrung out of a 225?...no. But based on my past expirience with APR I think it the most logical choice for me.
*that is the great point and i feel the same way about how apr put their kit together. Its not like others that have mismatch parts and incorrect parts for their sw and wonder why it runs rough.*
How's the saying go?
There is fast, cheap, and easy....you may choose two, but you can not have all three...LOL.

*Fast, cheap, reliable, you can only pick two*



I have a bF manifold to go with a 3" downpipe. I need to replace a blown gt28r that has a blown oil seal. Everything fits perfect and just waiting a new turbo. Until then im stuck with the pea shotter turbo.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

wow, this thread has been all over the place.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_wow, this thread has been all over the place.

Yeah. Thread of the year!
BTW what's a bF manifold?...I can only think of one thing that b.F. could stand for...and it isn't nice
ha ha ha, sorry it's late...
Do you think those other guys are running over that kid's Enzo with their suburbans yet? 


_Modified by peruski at 9:04 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

I am going to win the lottery, buy 15 Enzos and hold the worlds most expensive demolition derby at the state fair grounds...charge $15 a person to watch, have it video taped and sell copies on the internet for $10....then give all the proceeds to the Make a Wish Foundation...Hell maybe I'll snatch up a couple of McLaren F1's while I'm at it...and get Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan to drive in it....
Retarded.


_Modified by peruski at 9:09 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_I am going to win the lottery and buy 15 Enzos and hold the worlds most expensive demolition derby at the state fair grounds...charge $15 a person to watch, have it video taped and sell copies on the internet for $10....then give all the proceeds to the Make a Wish Foundation...Hell maybe I snatch up a couple of McLaren F1's while I'm at it...and get Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan to drive in it....

bF stands for boostfactory. 
you cant buy an enzo unless you owned 2 specific previous models. They wouldnt even sell them to rich people willing to pay 1 million for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by cincyTT at 12:21 AM 1-18-2007_

_Modified by cincyTT at 12:36 AM 1-18-2007_


_Modified by cincyTT at 1:14 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
http://goapr.com/Audi/products/about_tts3.html
9th item from the top of the list...

thanks i finally see it. Now i wouldnt feel so bad paying the price tag.
also my manifold look like the apr one, except that mine is mild steal instead of cast and the turbo clage is on the other side.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_ my manifold look like the apr one, except that mine is mild steal instead of cast and the turbo clage is on the other side.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470761
whatchyotalkinaboutwillis?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

i wasnt serous. but the new one is nice and looks like a stock 225 manifold


_Modified by cincyTT at 12:36 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bizkidf3)*

I was talking when they were new not now. BUt i bet some of the novelty has worn off by now. 
Plus its sad to say you bought your enzo of ebay







.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I was talking when they were new not now. BUt i bet some of the novelty has worn off by now. 
Plus its sad to say you bought your enzo of ebay







.

that car is fugly.it looks like a bi-hull boat...and its automatic, bwahahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

i really can't see why a 3071 would be a viable option. the 2871 on my Del Rio is perfect. you need to balance out lag and peak power. also if you move your peak power further up in the rev range, what are you doing about breathing up there? (read $$$) the GT2871 is pulling hard and i mean HARD at 7k. w/ rods, 400 whp will be seen. that's enough unless being the dyno queen is the most important.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i really can't see why a 3071 would be a viable option. the 2871 on my Del Rio is perfect. you need to balance out lag and peak power. also if you move your peak power further up in the rev range, what are you doing about breathing up there? (read $$$) the GT2871 is pulling hard and i mean HARD at 7k. w/ rods, 400 whp will be seen. that's enough unless being the dyno queen is the most important.

This true. Sometimes bigger is not better...just bigger. The 2871r is a decent sized turbo for this application. I know APR played around with the hotside of these turbos to get quicker spool and make power in the usable part of the tach... That's why I would put a 'bigger' turbo upgrade pretty far down the list in terms of future mods...
I think 400 whp is very plausible with the APR set up as well (with the right supporting mods of course). At that point your average run of the mill Audi TT 225 will have power on par with the 996 Turbo...








Where can I find more information on the delRio kit? I have visited torque-factory.com but it doesn't seem to really get into depth...Looks interesting. I think if I hadn't gone APR, I would strongly consdider the delRio kit over anything else. What is the price/specs of the kit? Does it include a FMIC as well?
Waaaay back in the day I had a GIAC chip in my GTI before I did the APR turbo upgrade...I liked the edginess and raw power of it compared to the other chips of that day and age...I still have and affinity for GIAC...it's good stuff. They tuned VF engineering's S/C kits for the R's and are making very impressive power. Garrett is a genius and GIAC is the real deal.



_Modified by peruski at 6:47 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

http://www.delriopower.com/ind...e.htm
says 28rs as the turbo and has no prices. But its something i guess.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_http://www.delriopower.com/ind...e.htm
says 28rs as the turbo and has no prices. But its something i guess.


_Quote, originally posted by * J. Moss* »_
For the TT225
Del Rio $5995
Del Rio with FMIC $6720
(price may change/vary dealer to dealer as some may package with different accessories.)


from this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (peruski)*

Im aware it comes with the 2871r, just didnt know why they have it listed as 28rs on the website. 
ps tone is lost on the internet.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

they originally planned the rs. then after some work, decided on the 2871 w/ 86 hot side. Giac & Jeff Moss did a TON of work (had my car a good 3 weeks total on just software). and will get it back again when my rods go in next week...............hopefully won't take as much time. i know APRs hot side is alittle smaller but DAMN this thing pulls hard up top and i lost only 500-600 rpms over the stock turbo down low.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_they originally planned the rs. then after some work, decided on the 2871 w/ 86 hot side. Giac & Jeff Moss did a TON of work (had my car a good 3 weeks total on just software). and will get it back again when my rods go in next week...............hopefully won't take as much time. i know APRs hot side is alittle smaller but DAMN this thing pulls hard up top and i lost only 500-600 rpms over the stock turbo down low.

thanks for the info. So why a 86 instead of 64? Safer on rods or to keep power to redline?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

M this 1!:
if you read over the technical 1.8t forums in regards to big turbos, the gt3076r has been shown to produce 20psi at about 4200-4600 rpms, depending on your a/r.not to mention the turbo is rated at about 100 more hp than the 2871r.i would take the slower spool in return for the higher gain.here is the kicker though;those that have achieved this boost in that rpm range arent using software that has tons of research behind it like apr's, so there may be more room for adjustment, not to mention the smaller hotside like someone else mentioned.i mentioned this is a post before, different people are looking for different tunes on their vehicles.
before we go getting all worked up over this, im not even sure apr is working on the 3076r option.lol.this is something i read in a post a few weeks ago while i was doing a search on solid lifter heads.it wouldnt surprise me though as delrio has a 2871r kit and revo is coming out with BT software no doubt for 2871r's as well.its in aprs nature to try and stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
thanks for the info. So why a 86 instead of 64? Safer on rods or to keep power to redline?

he's giving his clutch a break, traction through lag baby!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*

there used to be a sticky in the 1.8t forum but i thought they were going to use a 3071r instead. If you have the $$ and can afford a standalone you can spool both of those close to 4k.
Revo suggest using the 28rs for the .86 for the 2871r but hopefully soon they will release a 2871r version soon.
increase lag, increase traction (atleast for us fwd people).


_Modified by cincyTT at 7:40 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i believe Del Rio was going after higher rpm power since they pushed rods in the beginning. when i talked with Innovative Turbo (back when Terry was there) they confirmed the smile inducing pluses of the 86. i've not driven the smaller one to compare but this does pull quite well up there. 
maverick, i have read some of those and understand what you're saying. i just think the 1.8 is pretty small and i for one would not want more lag. i think if i ever went to 2.0 liters, it'd then be the answer!!!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

see what i mean? ask for a race and all disappears


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (Boost112)*

you all should check these guys out! they can do some really sweet custom work! i'm going there when i get my 225TT.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3037386


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (groverone)*

so i got to thinking today.since there is a guy on the vortex (evident here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3034818) that tunes BT setups with lemmiwinks, since lemmiwinks isn't just for revo or giac, do you think its possible to tune an apr chipped car with lemmi?i think the gt28rs eliminator would be a good setup for someone looking for a bit more power than the k04 can put out.you can find a used one for a good price on the vortex and it should be awesome for just about 300whp.lets assume the other mods will be purchased accordingly, such as inlet pipe and downpipe.also im thinking diode mod should be put into effect so car doesnt see limp.lets discuss.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (Maverick1.8t)*

that is dans (gt-er) friend. The are in PR and dan helped him with his tt after dans had so much success with just using x+ with a 28rs, 2871r, 57trim and even a 60trim, and yes that is all on ko3s sw.
dan has his how to guide in the 1.8t forum. CHeck it out, it is very detailed and could be very helpful to those willing to try.
plus havent i brought up doing that in this thread at least once if not twice before?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_that is dans (gt-er) friend. The are in PR and dan helped him with his tt after dans had so much success with just using x+ with a 28rs, 2871r, 57trim and even a 60trim, and yes that is all on ko3s sw.
dan has his how to guide in the 1.8t forum. CHeck it out, it is very detailed and could be very helpful to those willing to try.
plus havent i brought up doing that in this thread at least once if not twice before?

but when did you bring up the use of lemmiwinks in addition to apr software?THAT was my main question, if it can be done.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (cincyTT)*

onyone near/know guys from 034 motorwerks?
it'd be cool to see what they're doing for 225 quattro TT's
recently they've been getting press for whoppin many of the
popular tuners on the dyno and track. 
before I chip my car I'm gonna talk to them about
their standalone setups.... i know they're doing sick
stuff for the 16v turbo guys.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
but when did you bring up the use of lemmiwinks in addition to apr software?THAT was my main question, if it can be done.

you can use lemmi with any chip, hell you dont even need a chip to use it, just a vag cable. If this method can work with x+ it should work with revo or apr. Plus since apr is not as aggressive as giac you should be safer using it.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (texboy99)*

i was considering going standalone with my setup, as i'm currently having issues finding something i really like. still looking into unitronic, but after that its 034 if revo cant get me what i want.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: big turbo 225Q????? (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_onyone near/know guys from 034 motorwerks?
it'd be cool to see what they're doing for 225 quattro TT's
recently they've been getting press for whoppin many of the
popular tuners on the dyno and track. 
before I chip my car I'm gonna talk to them about
their standalone setups.... i know they're doing sick
stuff for the 16v turbo guys.

too expensive for me.it IS the ultimate in tuning, but not the ultimate on my wallet.the standalone system along with getting someone knowledgeable to help tune it AND the conversion to throttle by cable just isnt working for me.maybe one day when i leave this car to be a project car and i have a different daily driver, but not now while im a student.
is it absolutely necessary to use the eliminator turbos designed for the s3 and tt/awd platform or will the standard transverse eliminator work with the use of a different manifold (say kinetics or pagparts)?
i MIGHT be able to do this since tax money is right around the corner.sourcing the majority of these parts in the classifieds shouldn't be too hard.what do you guys think?


----------

